
ReactOS 0.4.9 released - d33
https://reactos.org/project-news/reactos-049-released
======
JdeBP
The output of CHKDSK in the screenshot there makes for interesting reading. It
would be interesting to know whether the equivalent amount of effort has been
put into the NTFS driver for CHKDSK, which after all has a BPB to dump as
well.

